# Over 300 homes burned near Bastrop, TX



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

I just heard from my closest friend who lives between Bastrop and Paige, TX. Her home is one of the 300 burned, plus her daughter's house about 2 miles away, and she called me from her son's home just as they were being evacuated. This is really bad. The area of the fire is what we call the Lost Pines area -- huge pine trees that go up like Roman candles. Edited to add that over 1000 homes are in jeopardy in that area. 

She was at church when the fire broke out and wasn't allowed to go home, so she wasn't able to get any personal items or records. Plus she had two parakeets she wasn't able to save. 

This is a personal tragedy beyond my comprehension. And she was one that was prepared for an emergency. Kept a backpack by the side door with a couple of days worth of clothes and food, and copies of her personal papers. 

I'm reeling from this. Besides the personal sense of loss of what my friend and her family is going through, I realise that there is no way we can truly prepare. No matter how hard we try to be ready, there is always something that can come along and pull the rug out from under our feet. 

You are a bunch of strangers to me since I'm new here, but, strange as it seems, I didn't have anyone to call since my other friends are all out of town on holiday, and I just wanted to tell someone.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Tornado, flood, fire, earthquake doesn't really matter which when it takes your home. Praise God she is safe.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

How heartbreaking. I cannot imagine the devastation and grief.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So sorry to hear about your family and close friends - prayers for them.

TXRider's family is evacuated for that same fire - he posted up in CE if you want to check his post.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Sending prayers 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your friend, she must be feeling shattered. I hope the fires are put out soon.

.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

These fires are gettin worse, we really need a good long rainy spell.
Ed


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

So terrible!!!! We are surrounded by wild fires here too.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry! We have friends that have a house in the fire area, they are up here for the summer and don't know if their house is okay or not. It's so sad for all involved.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

Im sorry to hear about such sad things. No amount of prepping can really save you from a fire. Best you can hope for is a good bug out bag to take with you out the door...


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

At least they are safe, (I know that is a standard saying) but these are the kinds of things we can't prep for no matter how hard we try. DD lives outside of Houston and she said they hadn't had any real rain since last October. The area that are in is ripe for fires too.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

The fire area is about 20 miles from me, but there have been fires all around. 

No, you cannot be prepared for anything and everything, you just do the best you can and leave the rest to God. Many times, my preps have pulled us thru what would otherwise have been a difficult time, but when the waters rose quickly I abandoned all to save our lives. We were fortunate that the home and preps were still here when we came back. My neighbor's home was uninhabitable and she lost most of the contents.

We always need to keep looking ahead. After the flood, I had my house moved to a higher location. Even if the waters rose even higher (unlikely) we would not have to call for help to get out now, we could easily walk up the hill onto an adjoining property.

I try to look ahead to the fire danger. My gravest concern at the moment is that we cannot really evac without transportation and I no longer drive. I have BOBs to the ready and phone numbers handy for calling anybody who can let us join them as they evac. I have wire cutters in case I have to walk out thru the adjoining ranch to another road. I also try to mitigate the danger by keeping fuels away from the house, which is metal sided and has a metal roof. I have a small pond near the house and a 1500 gal cistern kept full.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Heavy duty prayers!

We have dodged the PK fires 3 times this year! Most recent last week. It is HORRIFYING!

Stay at the ready, PLEASE!!!


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

I heard from my friend this morning. Her daughter's house is also gone, and she hasn't heard about her son's house. But since her son lived south of the fire, there's a good chance it is gone also. These are folks who work hard but don't have two nickles to rub together. This will really devastate this whole family, especially if her son's house is lost as well. 

This is absolutely unbelievable. We've had fires all around here also, but thankfully none recently have threatened residences -- of course we are much more rural than the Central Texas area that is now being threatened. 

This friend kept an emergency bag packed, but was unable to get home to get it, so literally has the clothes on her back and her car. So sad.


----------



## zwarte (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's where the fires are: 

http://ticc.tamu.edu/Response/FireActivity/default.aspx


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Cyngbaeld, are you ok?
Ed


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I have to say, this caught my eye: 



Cyn said:


> I have wire cutters in case I have to walk out thru the adjoining ranch to another road.


Am I reading right that you intend to cut through a neighboring ranch's fencing to evacuate? 

This is something I never would have thought of as a threat during SHTF -- other people coming in and destroying property on their way through. We talk about prepping for zombies, people who come in with intent to steal or injure or kill, but we don't talk about people who come through just as a means of getting through and do potentially serious damage just in walking through. 

Definitely something to think about.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Years ago during the Rodeo-Chadeski fire, when the whole town was evacuated, my neighbors cut my gate chain & took my horse trailer. They had one too many horses to evacuate. And NO, there was no time to ask as they were told they had 1/2 hr to evacuate. 

Yes, olivehill, it is destroying property, but I'm glad they did that to save a life. 

It's all in the way you choose to look at it.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Wolf mom said:


> Years ago during the Rodeo-Chadeski fire, when the whole town was evacuated, my neighbors cut my gate chain & took my horse trailer. They had one too many horses to evacuate. And NO, there was no time to ask as they were told they had 1/2 hr to evacuate.
> 
> Yes, olivehill, it is destroying property, but I'm glad they did that to save a life.
> 
> It's all in the way you choose to look at it.


Had the authorities come through 45 minutes later and told you to evacuate and your property was missing I bet you'd be looking at it differently, too.

Also note she didn't say bolt cutters to cut a chain on a gate that could be shut behind. She said wire cutters. Those cut _fences_. IOW, permanent large scale damage. Not a horse trailer that can be returned later, or a simple chain but an entire fence line. Just somwthing those of us with fences should be thinking about -- you may have to have replacement fence at the ready.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

olivehill said:


> Had the authorities come through 45 minutes later and told you to evacuate and your property was missing I bet you'd be looking at it differently, too.
> 
> Also note she didn't say bolt cutters to cut a chain on a gate that could be shut behind. She said wire cutters. Those cut _fences_. IOW, permanent large scale damage. Not a horse trailer that can be returned later, or a simple chain but an entire fence line. Just somwthing those of us with fences should be thinking about -- you may have to have replacement fence at the ready.


one snip betwen fence posts will open a hole more thanlarge enough to drive a semi through.its pretty easy to fix with a splice.side note...high tensil fence cant be cut with wire cutters it takes special cutters or a very large set of bolt cutters to do.

if my neighbhors were in a fire danger i would hope they would cut any fence ot get their vehicles and themselves into my field and use it as a firebreak to escape death.a fence splice is not worth their lives.

if you get caught in a fire you need ot get to a break.an area that fire cant or wont burn across you..or a creek..pond.burnt over area etc.i have the only field for miles.this is one reason my neighbors have keys to my gates going into fields.if a fire was coming our way we both would need to fill my field up with equipment,trailers,tractors etc becasue the time required to move that it would be hard to save it.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Same here, all my neighbors in GA. know that in the event of fire, if they need to come through my property to get to the road to get out, that is fine as cutting one fence is nothing compared to someone losing their life. 

My horses would be evacuated long before it got to that point, most horse folks get scent of a fire and we make for the hills. Some folks wait far too long to get gone and that can be a sad thing.

Stay safe out there in Texas and hope your friends don't lose another home. Such a devastating thing to go through.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> I just heard from my closest friend who lives between Bastrop and Paige, TX. Her home is one of the 300 burned, plus her daughter's house about 2 miles away, and she called me from her son's home just as they were being evacuated. This is really bad. The area of the fire is what we call the Lost Pines area -- huge pine trees that go up like Roman candles. Edited to add that over 1000 homes are in jeopardy in that area.
> 
> She was at church when the fire broke out and wasn't allowed to go home, so she wasn't able to get any personal items or records. Plus she had two parakeets she wasn't able to save.
> 
> ...


My folks live between Bastrop and Smithville, my place is up closer to Paige about ten miles north.

It looks like it probably burned from Bastrop state park east over to about Alum creek road or Cottletown road on Hwy 71.

Last I heard my dad said his place looks to have been missed.

It's nice to live in those deep pine forests, but there's a risk to every nice place to live I suppose.

I took the time this summer and made sure my folks place was cleared well away from their house, and their house is stone exterior, concrete board trim, and metal roof. Good preps for living in such a fire hazard area. If the fire had gone through their place, their house may have survived anyway.

I wish my sister and her hubby would do likewise, but they don't. Big cedars growing right up against their house.

BTW if someone you hear in the area that were burned out needs a place to put animals, or a spot to stay, I don't live on my place and could loan out the pasture and cabin and trailer hook up if needed. The cabin isn't much but it's a roof.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you, TxRider. I'm glad your place and that of your parents have been spared. My friends lived close to ground zero -- close to FM 1441 & Hwy 21 in the Circle D subdivision. Here is the latest photo I could find of the fire, which has now consumed 400 homes:


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

A good time to reassess the supplies that are kept in the vehicles.:thumb:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Olivehill, do you have any idea of how rapidly a wildfire will move? There is absolutely NOT TIME to try to work around fences! My neighbor would never have a fit about me cutting a fence to save our lives! I don't know what planet you live on, but on my planet, a human life or two is worth a whole lot more than a few strands of barbed wire! I wouldn't dream of doing it if there was another option, but I'm not insane enough to stand here and burn to death dithering over property rights!


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Praying .


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

whiterock said:


> Cyngbaeld, are you ok?
> Ed


Thank you, Ed. It looks like the fire is burning away from us. I'm concerned for friends down in that area though.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Olivehill, do you have any idea of how rapidly a wildfire will move? There is absolutely NOT TIME to try to work around fences! My neighbor would never have a fit about me cutting a fence to save our lives! I don't know what planet you live on, but on my planet, a human life or two is worth a whole lot more than a few strands of barbed wire! I wouldn't dream of doing it if there was another option, but I'm not insane enough to stand here and burn to death dithering over property rights!


a fire can roar for sure.not sure if this happens down yall way but when i lived in PNW fires would get so hot that whole trees would explode like bombs from the sesins being heated up.also you can have a crown fire where it runs across the tree tops.one thing aso in mtns and hill country fire runs uphill..never be or fight from mid slope.you need to be on crest of ridges and hills because you cant out run it.

cyn i hope you have all dead grass from around home and buildings.would hate to see a creeping ground fire get under a building and set it on fire.stay safe everyone.

just another reason to have chainsaws and plenty of fuel so you might fell timber and create a fire break around friends and family.or slap a plow on tractor and put in a break aroudn buildings with tractor on creeping ground fires.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Ya'll need to calm down. Did I say people should die rather than cut fences? No, I didn't. Not once. I said: THIS IS SOMETHING FOR PEOPLE WITH FENCES TO THINK ABOUT. Repairs will have to be made. And if it were a situation where fencing were to become scarce one would need to have it on hand in order to make those repairs. Good heavens.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Not going to be any fences left hardly after a wildfire comes thru.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

But a wildfire is not the only thing that may have someone on the move with wire cutters, now is it?


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

No, but a wildfire is what this thread is about. You are correct about fencing materials being a good prep item, but considering Cyngbaeld's situation, I hardly think your comments were helpful!

Praying for all of you in that area.

Kathleen


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Everyone take care and gather supplies, for yourself and livestock.

You are all in my thoughts. I am far north Texas but I too would like to offer my pasture for your livestock if needed.

Please be safe, I think the fire in Bridgeport is 90% contained so we are in the clear. I hope.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

olivehill said:


> I have to say, this caught my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They may not be walking, more like hauling livestock trailers, and vehicles with family members.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

400 homes burned now.

Does anybody live near farmergirl (Lisa)? Her road is to be evacuated and I can't get in touch with her. Phone "busy", no response to PMs or email. She is outside of Smithville.


----------



## windblown (Apr 18, 2011)

soooo sorry for all the losses prayers for all


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Cyngbaeld said:


> 400 homes burned now.
> 
> Does anybody live near farmergirl (Lisa)? Her road is to be evacuated and I can't get in touch with her. Phone "busy", no response to PMs or email. She is outside of Smithville.


I talked to my folks again, fire is still not contained. There is a new one over more toward my place.

Several folks I know I have lost homes and it still might reach my family members houses, though it's still a couple miles away.

They seem to fighting the south and west sides, and the east side is still creeping over toward our places.

Looks like from highway 21 on the east side from almost 290 all the way down to hwy 71 is burnt. A couple of large subdivisions burned, Tahitian Village, Colo Bend and some others.

I'm so glad I cleared all the brush well away from my elderly parents house. They are in a hotel for the second night in Smithville.

I hear they have it stopped on the east west side of 21 toward Bastrop, that the fire has gone from there east past Alum Creek and almost to Cottletown road.

They are saying over 450 homes burned. And a lot of folks living hand to mouth and barely scraping by out there.

A vid of the from hwy 21 fire yesterday. [youtube]wELdKgk80e8[/youtube]

This one from the other side, on hwy 71 out of Smithville heading to Bastrop. The road to my folks place is the next road back on the right from where this was taken.[youtube]KCUjJqwvMhQ[/youtube]

The winds have calmed but forest service says it could get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's the national inciddent site link for this:

http://www.inciweb.org/incident/2589/

My heart goes out to all in the middle of this.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I can see the smoke from my deck. Hope it is contained soon.

Seems they need to work on the east side too so if the wind shifts the flames on the south will go into the burned over area and help contain it. If the east is still moving against the wind now, what will it do if the wind shifts?


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like my folks may not be out the woods, nephew went to the house and said fire was getting closer. I haven't heard any reports of containment on that side. Wind seems to be shifting their direction.

I hope all the brush clearing and mowing I did this year helps keep it away from the house.

Looks like my place may be far enough north of it to be spared.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

We are due south of the big fire, approx 10 miles away. Winds have died down and shifted slightly from north to northwest. We evacuated last night but came back to the farm today when it was more clear where exactly the boundaries of the fire are.
The size of this fire is unbelievable. So much smoke.
We are hitched and packed and ready to load animals and bail if the need arises.
Quite a bit of open pasture area in our neighborhood. Nearest neighbors are staying put. Hoping we can ride this out at home. Have no practical way to move all of the livestock off the place at once. 
Several of our neighbors have larger cattle operations and are staying behind to care for the stock, with no reasonable way to move the whole herd to someplace else.

I trust the judgement of my ranching neighbors, several of whom are in their 70's and have live here their whole lives. Nearest neighbor promised to come get us if he decides it's getting close enough that he has to evacuate. He spent last night checking on all the properties within 3 miles of our place.
Checked on ours every hour, since he knew we had evacuated and left some livestock behind.

There is no prepping that can save anyone from a raging fire. We are sleeping in shifts, keeping a keen eye on the wind and weather, and praying for the firefighters to get ahead of this monster.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Ya'll be safe.. I am praying for everyone.. these fires are scary..


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

You have plans to evacuate if necessary. That is a major smart prep. Nothing is worth risking your lives. Praying for everyone facing the fires and those who have lost homes.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Last I heard, 456 homes lost. There is one burning near Ft. Hood. Losts of fires to the east of I45 north of Houston. The whole of Texas is a tinder box now. 
ED


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote "Am I reading right that you intend to cut through a neighboring ranch's fencing to evacuate?" 

Olivehill, I know you said you wanted everyone to calm down, but reading your post again, I really do believe you meant what you said.

Didn't read every reply, but yep, you're darn straight I would cut a neighbors fence to get myself, my family, and my livestock out alive. And God knows I would want someone to cut my fence if need be! Or would you rather people and animals burn to death for the sake of fencing material? I don't know if you've ever been involved with a wildfire, but from your reply I'd guess not.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Still praying for Texas around the fires - and farmergirl - sounds like you have a good plan, just be safe.

I sure wish I could send you a day of the rain as we've had here today.
You need it more than we did.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I hope all of you in the fire area make it through this safe and sound, and I hope you get the much needed rain. 
Txrider - very nice of you to offer accomodations! 
Olivehill it's also better to cut fences to let the livestock have a chance of running to safety, besides giving people a way out.
I can relate to this because we just went through that a few months ago when a fire destroyed over 500 homes and businesses.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Still praying for all concerned. Please, oh, please stay safe.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

> But the fire was faster, racing across seven miles in 40 minutes and devouring everything in its path,


http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/nation/la-na-texas-wildfires-20110906,0,4287589.story


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

I think my place just south of Paige is going to stay well out the fire's path but I'll just have to wait and see, no word on whether it's going that way now or not. If someone needs a place to put animals though it's available. There's about 7 acres of pasture with non climb horse fencing. There's water if the power is still up there for the well.

I told my sister if one of their friends who got burned out needs a place they can stay there at my cabin and I have trailer hook up for water septic and electricity. I know three or four of their friends lost everything and had to flee Saturday as the fire consumed their places in the first few hours and they got out with just the clothes on their backs.

I'm waiting this morning to see if it got to my parents and sister's place last night, they live just east of Bastrop Park off of Park road 1 and last they heard my nephew went out there and said the fire was slowly getting closer. Nothing but pine forest between the fire and their place.

Two burned out families already will be staying in my parents travel trailer and my sisters spare house provided they don't burn down too. I was planning on buying a used single wide and having it hauled out to my place this fall to stay in while I build a house in the future so I may do that and offer it to someone to stay at while they rebuild.

Hopefully with the very cool weather today and the fact the wind has died down they will get a handle on the fire today. The news was saying that the forest service said it was going to take several days to put out.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

TXrider -- praying your folks' place will be spared. I read this morning that the fire is very close to Smithville. 

I heard from my friend last night. Her son's house was spared -- he is farther north towards Elgin. Her house apparently is burned to the ground (third hand report), and her daughter's mobile home was still standing, but apparently badly damaged, so I imagine a total loss. But at least they are all safe. 

There was a thread a couple of weeks ago about a family who got a cash card from the Red Cross when there house burned down, and I seem to remember AngieM2 saying folks got something similar during the tornado that hit Joplin. Does anyone know if that is standard for emergencies and if so, where I tell my friend to apply? Since she was at church and couldnt get home when the fire hit, she doesn't even have clothes or medicines. And with electricity still out at her son's house, she doesn't have the ability to get news either.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> TXrider -- praying your folks' place will be spared. I read this morning that the fire is very close to Smithville.
> 
> I heard from my friend last night. Her son's house was spared -- he is farther north towards Elgin. Her house apparently is burned to the ground (third hand report), and her daughter's mobile home was still standing, but apparently badly damaged, so I imagine a total loss. But at least they are all safe.
> 
> There was a thread a couple of weeks ago about a family who got a cash card from the Red Cross when there house burned down, and I seem to remember AngieM2 saying folks got something similar during the tornado that hit Joplin. Does anyone know if that is standard for emergencies and if so, where I tell my friend to apply? Since she was at church and couldnt get home when the fire hit, she doesn't even have clothes or medicines. And with electricity still out at her son's house, she doesn't have the ability to get news either.


Yeah there have been rumors that they may may evacuate Smithville, but last I heard from my dad who is staying in a motel outside Smithville now that it's still only about halfway there, which unfortunately since they live about half way between Bastrop and Smithville means it's likely to their house by now.

This is the second time this year they have had to evacuate, a fire went across the back of their property earlier this year.

I'm hoping since I went out and brush hogged down all the brush my brush hog was able to handle and mowed as much as possible and thinned out the trees after the fire earlier this summer that it'll keep it far enough from their house to be able to burn the house.

In fact I would think firefighters might use their place as part of a fire break as there is a good line of cleared area between their place and my sisters place that would make a decent fire break.

If it gets as far as their place a whole lot more folks are going to get burned out, having the house clear for 100' or more of trees and brush is definitely not the norm down there. But in such a place where a devastating fire is possible, it just seemed to me like good prepping to get the brush down and keep the house well clear of trees and brush, I just hope it's enough.

They are still sending in more help, I just heard a bunch of Dallas firefighting teams are arriving to help.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

This is absolutely devastating. I would do anything to evacuate all my loved ones and I wouldn't be mad at ones that had to come through our property to save their loved ones also. You do what you have to do in a terrible situation like this.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Just heard on the news that a gas station went up during the night, that means Duke's or La Cabana on Hwy 71, which is closer to Smithville, and due south of the road to my parents place.

Still saying 100 uncontained with extreme growth potential.

Word is Ft. Hood is now sending military resources there.

I tell ya those pine forests there and in all of East Texas are so dry it's like a puddle of gasoline waiting to go up.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Firefighters from all over arriving to help. Saw two fire trucks from Nacogdoches just south of Bastrop yesterday afternoon. 

Very calm this morning, no wind. Sky still yellow grey with smokey haze. MUCH cooler, about 60 degrees this morning. 

If the winds pick back up, we may yet need to evacuate. If it stays calm, I think we can stay put.

With Sunday night's evacuation, I was able to evaluate the holes is our emergency preps. One of the two horses is unreliable loading in the trailer. I had plans to work with him on that this fall after the horrible heat abated, and that has just moved up the priority list.
We need two more jumbo sized dog kennels to use for moving goats and/or the Gpyrs dogs. Also need one more large cat carrier, since our house cat has gotten huge! Had to stuff him in the normal sized cat carrier and he was none too pleased.

Also, buckets and extra lead ropes should be kept loaded in the horse trailer so that I don't have to run around grabbing them on the way out.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Just got word from my father. His house and my sisters house are ok for now, fire is a 2-3 miles west of them still.

The fire seems to be staying west of them so far, and has stopped at Cottletown road from hwy 71 up to Antioch road to Old Potato road north to 290 and they may hold it from going east of that line. I hope so as my place is up 3-4 miles east of there.

I had reports it was spreading east toward Paige north of there but my father talked to a couple of Arizona firefighters as he tried to go look at my place and they said it didn't appear to be burning toward there now. They still wouldn't let him go down Gotier trace to get to my place though.

Dad was going to stay at his house today and keep an eye out and go back to a motel tonight. They are still without power, and the rural water supply went to boil water advisory today.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

This is one of the better maps I've seen so far. It's hard to simply draw a line around where the fire is, but I've been very frustrated at the absolute lack of mapping from the news agencies!

http://wildfiretoday.com/2011/09/06/bastrop-fire-in-texas-burns-600-homes/

Crazy how quickly things change. I drove up 95 on Sunday and the vet (emergency surgery for a goat) was talking about a fairly small fire by his folk's house. By the time the surgery was done and we were back home, it was all over the news. It spread sooo quickly.

Startling photo by Deanna Roy. This is from the west side of Austin, some 40-50 miles away.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is a link to the national Incident site: It gives all kinds of info on ALL the fires. The "bastrop county" fire is detailed here. Looks like they're sending in a Type 1 incident team to fight the fire. Hopefully they'll bring national resources with them. 366 people is not enough to handle this one. 

http://www.inciweb.org/incident/2589/


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I have a serious question:

When is it too late to leave? How close does the fire have to be before winds shift and it's too late? Please everyone in the wake of these fires take precautions, and dont wait till it's too late. I've heard that once the horses and cattle get wind of this they panic too. 

Please take care of yourself, I am a nervious wreck worrying about everyone.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

> Officials say at least 30,000 acres are scorched. At latest count, close to 600 homes have burned to the ground. Bastrop police are asking people to stay off of Highway 71 and Highway 95 as much as possible to allow emergency vehicles to travel to and from the fires.


http://www.kvue.com/video/featured-videos/Update-on-Bastrop-fire-129290693.html


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Fowler, I've been reading up on this. Fires can move from 5 to 40 miles per hour. We are 30 miles from the fire. If the wind changes and picks up, that means it could be on our door in an hour. NO WAY we could be out in that amount of time. We'd get the animals we could and then book it out of there ourselves. But the wind patterns are at least being fairly predictable right now so we aren't in much danger.

I think it's very important to leave as early as possible. The smoke is thick and it stinks here. The animals don't seem too freaked yet. I can't imagine how animals are who are directly down wind of this, even if they are fairly far away. I'd be thinking about packing everyone into trailers now.

And it's never too late for people to escape. But once panic in the animals sets in, SAVE YOURSELF. Open gates, etc. But GET OUT!


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I have friends in Smithville -  actually on Fish Camp Road in Desiderata? anyone have any news?


Yikes. They are in the direct path! I don't think it has quite reached them yet but all reports seem to think it will. I sure hope they have evacuated!


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm praying for all concerned in the wildfires in Texas. Please stay safe and evacuate in time if necessary.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

This is terrifying. I've never had to deal with a wildfire(except driving through the outskirts of one 6 years ago on the way back from Killeen) and I can't even imagine. Y'all are in my prayers, stay safe!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

While we all tend to prep for so many possibilities, a fire is so scary and there isn't a whole lot that you can do except get out of the area and save your family. I'll be praying for all of the people in the path of these fires. That photo of Austin is downright frightening...I hope that Texas gets the additional fire fighting resources that are needed to put those flames down.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Prayers. This is so sad.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

All you can do to prep is make sure all brush and whatnot is cleared well away from your house, and that you build with materials safer for fire. Brick and concrete hardy board exterior with metal roof.

Don't have a lot of shrubs and landscaping up against the house and such.

Same for barns and outbuildings, metal is better than wood, and keep brush away and keep things mowed out away from structures.

Also you can keep important papers and titles and wills and such in a bank safe deposit box. Keep copies at home if ya must.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

We are packed for evacuation now. House about 500 yds from here burned. Looks to be contained but we want to be ready. No electricity now but I don't expect that to be for long.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

What it looked like from space yesterday, the plume is about 40 miles wide...

That is the Houston metro area on the right, to the Louisiana border, note the other pine forests burning over in Piney woods of east Texas as well.










As for how fast it can move.. From yesterday at the edge of the park, and this isn't even the dense old growth forest it's young stuff up by the road..

[youtube]vhJeDYQVtdQ[/youtube]

All the way across the picture in 50 seconds..


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

madness said:


> We are packed for evacuation now. House about 500 yds from here burned. Looks to be contained but we want to be ready. No electricity now but I don't expect that to be for long.


What area are you evacuating from? I assume you don't mean the farm? 
Hope not, cause our plan was to head your way if we need to leave.


----------



## TXyankee (Jun 9, 2006)

farmergirl said:


> What area are you evacuating from? I assume you don't mean the farm?
> Hope not, cause our plan was to head your way if we need to leave.


Madness has a fire up by her house in Austin. Her mom said about 1pm Madness had to evacuate her house. The farm is between Bastrop and Lockhart. I live at the farm and so far the fires are not near enough for us to have to leave.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Just about the time we were all ready to go, the police came back through and said we could stay. Only the street bordering the ~100 acres of woods where the fire started were being forced to evacuate, but they had told us to get ready to go.

TXyankee, farmergirl has all our contact info and will be headed our way if the Bastrop fire gets too close to her!


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Well my folks are now down in Houston at my little sisters place for the night and may come stay with me in Dallas for a while..

My nephew was out at their place earlier today and told them not to try to come back in, the fire has now moved east from Bastrop state park down Park road one toward Beuscher state park and burned it's way up from there to the folks adjoining their land in the back and the 6-7 houses there were already on fire and moving up from the back of their land before he hitailed it out of there.

Hearing word it's moving east further north up by my place too.

I was thinking it was not going to make it there, sounds like it is though.

Having a hard time working today.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so sad. my thoughts are with all of you today.fire is so final. ~Georgia.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

This is from the Bastrop county emergency FB page


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Cyngbaeld said:


> This is from the Bastrop county emergency FB page


That map shows it still a good ways from my place, but my folks place is right on the east edge, right between the W and the border shown. From what my nephew said it's already past that eastern edge now and by now has either burned them down or the brush clearing I did kept it far enough from the house to keep them safe..

It's definitely spreading east now pretty good.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

> Two die in Bastrop fires, officials say
> Identities not released; were not first-responders
> 
> Updated: Tuesday, 06 Sep 2011, 5:12 PM CDT
> ...


 http://www.kxan.com/dpp/news/local/two-die-in-bastrop-fires,-officials-say


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Yep my sister was in tears when I spoke to her, one of the dead was a guy on cottletown road just a couple miles from her place, found curled up in the middle of his driveway. Dunno about the other.

The fire has gone through my sisters place and my parents place now, no word yet on whether their houses burned.

My nephew is volunteering with the firefighting, a friend of hers (she is a school teacher in Smithville) who's DH is a local firefighter called her to make sure she was out as her husband told her to call as the fire was heading their way.

They are trying to just save people's houses out there and let the fire burn past as there is really no stopping all the dried out pines from going up. Seem they are trying to contain it on the edge of the forest at the pasture lands.

I'll likely find out tomorrow whether they were burned out, looks like my place will not get burned, it's out in the Oak savanna outside the deep pines. Fire seems to be held a few miles east for now.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, wow, wow. Just when it looks good for some people (those to the south), it means it looks worse for others. People need to get out!!!


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

madness said:


> Wow, wow, wow. Just when it looks good for some people (those to the south), it means it looks worse for others. People need to get out!!!


Yup if my guess is right it's going to burn up all the way to the very edge of Smithville, and maybe north of there some.

My place is due north of Smithville on that map, about half way between Smithville and the top edge of the map.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I keep coming back to this thread to get updates and each time, I leave feeling even more distressed by the news. It is inconceivable to someone from my area to imagine a fire so large and fast moving. I watched a woman on the evening news talk about how they have no idea if their house is gone or not and she was frustrated by the fact that there were no answers yet. She didn't sound hopeful. She sounded as though she just wanted an answer one way or another, so that the waiting would be over. It was heartbreaking...

If you are in the area/path of these fires, please get your families out of danger. The stuff in life that really matters isn't stuff!


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

We are hearing on the news up here just now that 1,000 homes have been lost to these fires. Can that be correct?


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

Paumon said:


> We are hearing on the news up here just now that 1,000 homes have been lost to these fires. Can that be correct?


That's the current total for the year, including the Possum Kingdom Lake fire a couple of months ago. In Bastrop County, it is about 600 at this time. 
There has been 21,000 fires that the forest dept. has responded to in Texas since October 2010. That doesn't include the small ones that are put out by the local volunteer FDs. We had one in this county yesterday, but it only burned a couple hundred acres and was put out locally.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Well it looks like my place will not get burned, since I'm not living there I have volunteered it for anyone needing a place to put livestock until they can get their feet back under them..

My sister said the rodeo grounds and such were packed full of evacuated folks animals.

I told my sister to tell any friends that need to use it to just go use it, turn the well on, and if they want to put a lock on the gate to just be sure to leave a key with her.

Of course her and her hubby might need to stay in my cabin now if there house didn't survive when the fire burned through. The fire definitely went through their property today, just crossing fingers that their homes didn't burn. Hopefully we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Paumon said:


> We are hearing on the news up here just now that 1,000 homes have been lost to these fires. Can that be correct?


Like Wanderer said, that's the grand total. 700 have burned since Sunday though. This all over the Central Texas area - Steiner Ranch, Spicewood, Union Chapel, Dehli, etc. It's crazy when we say "oh, it's only a small fire...just 1,000 acres." I caught myself when I uttered that about the Union Chapel fire today.


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

My youngest son and family are in a motel in Bastrop. Their home is in Tahitian Village and they don't know yet if it's still there. They have been told that they might be able to go in and do a damage assessment day after tomorrow.
In the meantime, he volunteered at one of the areas that was loading up water to distribute. He said the stores have discounted water and the motels are discounting the room prices for evacuees. He told me today that it looks like a war zone. I can't even imagine. The most important thing is that he and his family are safe. They may need to come here for a while, but are waiting to find out how bad the damage is and how long they'll be out of their home. (if it's still standing.)


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Fences aren't important, when the Devils breathing down your back. No one hereabouts have tensile wire... only old fashioned barbed wire. A leatherman will snip through a fence in seconds... the several fencing pliers will do it even faster. The bolt cutters will go through pretty much everything... what it can't, the 18v sawzall will.

I'd not hesitate to evac thru someone's place... if it's that bad, the fence won't be standing the next day anyhow.

My grandpa, when he 'had to' was known to just drive through a fence and keep on going... he'd come back and fix it later, and make good on any damages... his word was his bond, and was respected for it.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Picture taken from the west side of Bastrop looking east across town to the fire out east of town. This would be 10 miles or more away.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

In Gladewater Texas (I don't know if that is close to the Bastrop fire) a 20 year old woman and her baby died in a fast moving fire that caught them in their mobile home.

Still praying for all in Texas.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

The full size photo isn't loading, but this is the update last night. If they get the photo to upload on their site, I'll post a bigger one.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

Cyngbaeld said:


> The full size photo isn't loading, but this is the update last night. If they get the photo to upload on their site, I'll post a bigger one.


Could you post the URL to the site where you got this photo? Thanks.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Here is the full size photo.. 

http://hphotos-ash4.fbcdn.net/326544_274735825888223_193202960708177_1105754_1301871348_o.jpg

From here.. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bastr...ffice-of-Emergency-Management/193202960708177

From this map it's just across the road basically from my folks place, so I don't know if it's accurate as I have heard first hand reports that it spread farther east than that map shows yesterday.

The map also looks like it's slowly spreading north up towards my place, but still 4 miles away.

I would expect it to burn into Beuscher park today, and be contained after that. I know they were lighting back fires yesterday to try to get a handle on it. 

It's going to run out of dense dry pines to burn soon, the lost pines is just a small stand really of ancient pine forest from the last glacial period 100,000 years ago, sitting out in the middle of Oak savanna region of Texas, and it's consumed most of that pine forest already. Basically it's an isolated stand left over from the last big climate change when the pine forests retreated east to east Texas.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

> BASTROP, Texas -- Firefighting crews started Wednesday to gain control of a wind-fueled blaze that has raged unchecked across parched Central Texas for days, leaving a trail of charred properties in its wake and causing thousands of people to flee.
> 
> At least two people have died in the wildfire, which has destroyed more than 600 homes and blackened about 45 square miles in and around Bastrop, a city near Austin.
> 
> ...


 http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/09/07/bastrop-texas-wildfires-firefighters-contain_n_951934.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

texican said:


> Fences aren't important, when the Devils breathing down your back. No one hereabouts have tensile wire... only old fashioned barbed wire. A leatherman will snip through a fence in seconds... the several fencing pliers will do it even faster. The bolt cutters will go through pretty much everything... what it can't, the 18v sawzall will.
> 
> I'd not hesitate to evac thru someone's place... if it's that bad, the fence won't be standing the next day anyhow.
> 
> My grandpa, when he 'had to' was known to just drive through a fence and keep on going... he'd come back and fix it later, and make good on any damages... his word was his bond, and was respected for it.


If the fire is so big and bad that you're fleeing for your life, it's not likely there's going to be a fence when you come back, anyhow.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Air at the farm is thick with white smoke. Not seeing any more falling ash.
Need to repair two breaks in the orchard irrigation lines caused by hot ash melting the plastic lines/


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Girl, that is TOO close for comfort. Stay safe! PLEASE!


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

A better report is in on my neighborhood fire. It looks to be intentionally set and it burned several acres, including a greenhouse and a shed. Didn't touch the house though. Whew. The air is still smokey as they were putting out hotspots all night long.

So now that I don't have to worry about my house in Austin, I can go back to worrying about everyone in Bastrop.  Thank goodness the wind is low again today. It just can't spread as fast as those first 2 days...


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

It is rather like being nearby a volcano, with the falling ash and soot. 
I have to say, when I put the finishing touches on the drip system in the orchard last week it never occurred to me that the lines could be damaged by falling burning material.
I mean, I was thinking I hope we don't hit these with the mower someday, but the thought of falling ash never crossed my mind. :huh:


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I had smoke yesterday from the Tyler area, and today from Tyler and Bastrop. I'm a good 175 miles from either fire.
Ed


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm glad to see you are here still posting TX folks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> it never occurred to me that the lines could be damaged by falling burning material.


I'd be running them to keep them wet


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Lisa, that is why I really need to bury my lines. If there was a fire mine would likely melt and I wouldn't have any water to fight with. Pond pump doesn't put out enough pressure.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Cyng, I've never seen water lines run right at ground level before I saw your set up. You definitely need to get those a good 12 inches underground. I'll see if I can round up someone in your neck of the woods that has a trencher....


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

That would be lovely. I was anticipating me and a shovel and 1/4 mile of pipe.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> That would be lovely. I was anticipating me and a shovel and 1/4 mile of pipe.


If it's continuous plastic pipe, you can use a "vibratory plow" which pulls the tubing along as it digs, and doesn't have to be backfilled.

One pass and you're done.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It is that black poly pipe. Does have connectors several places since 400ft was the longest I could find.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

TXRider -- have you heard whether your parent's place survived? The good news was that no more structures burned last night. 
The preliminary list of destroyed houses is out, but they are only in the Circle D subdivision right now. It was hard seeing my friend's address listed, even though I knew her house was lost. 

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QBjYgGdAQCZhumgREIiwQFcCoAXlSfzzPNkGg4Kedibrw


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> TXRider -- have you heard whether your parent's place survived? The good news was that no more structures burned last night.
> The preliminary list of destroyed houses is out, but they are only in the Circle D subdivision right now. It was hard seeing my friend's address listed, even though I knew her house was lost.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QBjYgGdAQCZhumgREIiwQFcCoAXlSfzzPNkGg4Kedibrw


Yes their houses and property have survived. My brother in law got in this afternoon from the east to check.

The firefighters stopped the fire about 100yds from the back of their property, nothing burned. Had it gotten past their house it would have hit Beuscher park and another several thousand acres of dense forest and lit it up good.

My place is even safer, it only got within about 4 miles west of my place.

Seems like they have a handle on it now, still a lot of smoldering and flare ups here and there but it seems it'll be contained fully soon.

A real close call there for my family but they are spared unless something unexpected pops up. They are still evacuated, and will likely have no water or power for possibly a month or so.

Here's a video of Cottletown road going north from hwy 71, the road I take from Hwy 71 to go into my folks place.. Most houses gone, but several still intact. This is about a mile west from my parents and sisters places. Most of the standing houses at the beginning are new and rebuilt after a fire went through the first part of cottletown road burned them up 2 years ago.

[youtube]ZMHOhoUrT1o[/youtube]

Those lists are going to be for the regular developed subdivisions full of houses, it'll take longer for the small acreage holders spread all out through the forest like my folks to be listed if they ever are.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

We have been advised to boil water due to low pressure and possible backflow issues in the line. Water company can't get to where the leak is to fix it due to the fires.


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

madness said:


> A better report is in on my neighborhood fire. It looks to be intentionally set and it burned several acres, including a greenhouse and a shed. Didn't touch the house though. Whew. The air is still smokey as they were putting out hotspots all night long.
> 
> So now that I don't have to worry about my house in Austin, I can go back to worrying about everyone in Bastrop.  Thank goodness the wind is low again today. It just can't spread as fast as those first 2 days...


FYI: http://www.humanevents.com/article.php?id=46009


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

Txrider said:


> Yes their houses and property have survived. My brother in law got in this afternoon from the east to check.
> 
> The firefighters stopped the fire about 100yds from the back of their property, nothing burned. Had it gotten past their house it would have hit Beuscher park and another several thousand acres of dense forest and lit it up good.
> 
> My place is even safer, it only got within about 4 miles west of my place.


I'm so glad to hear they are safe. I just heard about two other friends who lost their homes in the fire. So sad.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

I just found out one of houses standing on that video I posted belongs to friend of my sister's.

After the last fire in '09 that burned up through that section and burned out a bunch of homes he bought a generator, a large gas tank that would run it for days, a small submersible pump he could put in his pool and rigged sprinklers to cover the house.

He had time to throw the pump in the pool and start the generator before he evacuated.

When he got back in to see his house yesterday there was a note pinned on the door.

It said "Your little pump saved your house" and signed from a firefighting crew from Dallas.

Some of those other houses are standing because the trees and such just hadn't grown back around the new houses they built after their old ones burned up in '09 in this fire. http://www.kxan.com/dpp/news/Massive_wildfire_threatens_Bastrop


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

> By KAREN BROOKS
> 
> AUSTIN, Texas | Thu Sep 8, 2011 10:02am EDT
> 
> ...


 http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/09/08/us-texas-wildfires-idUSTRE78426D20110908


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thur 8am


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Got the drip lines repaired this morning. No ash falling now.
Lots of smoke today. My lungs are congested from the poor air quality, but headache has abated :indif:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Maybe you should wear a mask to filter some of that out?
Only a little smoke here today. I think the wind is blowing most of it your way. Glad to see the fire is still a ways from you, but wish you were out of there!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Thought you folks might want to read this. My Prayers are with you all.http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2774611/posts
BASTROP &#8212; Firefighting-trained volunteers from around the state converged on Bastrop and Smithville Tuesday to lend a hand to the beleaguered local firefighters battling the Bastrop County Complex Fire &#8212; only to be sent away as federal officials arrived at the scene and took command, apparently because local officials never made a formal request for volunteers. 

&#8220;We were at the station getting set up into strike teams, and this guy came up and said that the U.S. Forest Service had &#8216;assumed control of the situation, and that &#8216;If you don&#8217;t have a vehicle that squirts water, go home,&#8217;&#8221; said Gordon Greer of Kirbyville, who drove all night Monday to arrive in the town beset by the worst wildfire in Texas history. &#8220;You&#8217;ve got guys who had driven all night long from Corpus Christi and Brownsville on their own dime, and they turned them away. He was really a (bleep) about it. 

&#8220;There was a whole line of beige cars that came in this morning, tinted windows and such,&#8221; Greer said. 

A spokesperson with the U.S. National Interagency Incident Center, Jennifer Jones, confirmed that federal group of several different agencies would be assuming command in Bastrop County around 1 p.m. Tuesday, but had not done so when the firefighting volunteers were told to leave. April Saginor with the Texas Forest Service said her agency had not given any such order, to her knowledge, but promised to provide an update later in the day. 

The question is apparently one of protocol, however. 

The Bastrop County Office of Emergency Management announced via its Facebook account Tuesday afternoon that &#8220;Any fire mutual aid requests would always come through (and to) Local, State and National fire service and emergency leadership. This message sent as per Texas Fire Chiefs, TIFMAS, IAFC, USFA and FEMA. If you are a fire fighter wanting to volunteer you have to be activated by the National Forestry Service first.&#8221; 

The Texas Forest Service issued a statement Tuesday evening that it is not requesting firefighters/retired firefighters to report to Central Texas. 

"If a person wants to fight fire they can: 1. Apply for a full-time Texas Forest Service position. We are not hiring seasonals as we currently do not have the time to hire, train and certify them. 2. Join a local fire department. 3. Members of local departments should not self-dispatch. Have your fire chief contact TIFMAS Coordinator Joe Florentino at [email protected]" 

Several of the volunteers voiced their displeasure, however, at federal agents taking charge at the scene after appeals by Texas Gov. Rick Perry for federal aid following another series of wildfires earlier this year was turned down. 

&#8220;They&#8217;re willing to sacrifice the lives of the people of Bastrop just so they can come in here and pull rank,&#8221; said Daniel Miller of Nederland, who had led a group of Texas Nationalist Movement members who were certified firefighters to Bastrop from the Beaumont area. Miller said he and several other members of the group would remain in the Bastrop area to aid with civilian relief efforts.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

It isn't over yet..

My sister just called in tears, they told her she could go in and check the house and when they got to their drive, about 1/4 mile dirt drive, 2 fire trucks were going in, a helicopter was overhead dumping and they are on my parents property fighting the fire right now.

The property to the west is just overgrown brush and is burning, looks like the clearing I did this summer is going to be their fire line. Likely my clearing is getting added to with dozers.. It's about the only clear safe place in that are the firefighters could safely fight from the ground from.

If it gets past my folks place that means it hits Beuscher Park and another few thousand acres of dry fuel ready to go up.

Wind is kicking back up as well. I was just getting relaxed and now I'm all anxious again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

LIVE feed of the fire near Hwy 31 E:

http://www.kltv.com/category/209267/kltv-live-stream-back-up?redirected=true


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Txrider said:


> It isn't over yet..
> 
> My sister just called in tears, they told her she could go in and check the house and when they got to their drive, about 1/4 mile dirt drive, 2 fire trucks were going in, a helicopter was overhead dumping and they are on my parents property fighting the fire right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. Sure wish they'd get this thing contained! Hope they save your sister's and folk's homes.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh wow, Txrider! Keep us updated. I was just sure it wasn't going to hit Buescher. It's not windy in NW Austin right now so hadn't realized it's picked up out there...


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

madness said:


> Oh wow, Txrider! Keep us updated. I was just sure it wasn't going to hit Buescher. It's not windy in NW Austin right now so hadn't realized it's picked up out there...


If it gets past my folks place and old antioch rd there is only one more possible break at a power line right of way and then it's over for Beuscher Park and it'll go all the way to the edge of Smithville until runs out of fuel.

I was hoping it would break along Cottletown road where the '09 fire burned, but it's made it's way around it now. Everything east of my folks place, as in 150ft to the east of their house, is old dense dry pine.

It's really trying to follow the pine corridor from Bastrop Park down to Beuscher Park, and it's almost there.

My place is well safe, and the power company shows power still on there, the fire perimeters haven't moved that way for 3 days and don't appear to be going to, so I'll be going down tomorrow evening for the weekend, dunno if my phone internet will be working from out there or not.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You stay safe! Winds predicted to shift around to the south after midnight saturday.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh, TXRider, I am so sorry to hear this. Really praying it doesn't burn your folks' place or get into Beuscher Park. You are right in that will take it right to Smithville. This is one scary beast. 

For folks who don't know, over 1300 homes have been lost in the Bastrop fire alone, almost 1800 structures all told in Texas in the last week, mostly residences. And if TS Nate brings us winds instead of rain, this will happen all over again.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Except it will push the fire back north instead of south. Folks in Elgin area should be making sure they clear around their homes and are ready to evac.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Aack, I better get in and clear up my place as well as possible while I can.

Wind blowing north might just push it back on itself though and work out ok.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Well I'm here at my place in Paige today. I have power so the well is up and all is good.

They stopped the fire at my folks place, all their stuff is ok. I haven't been over there yet but my sister got in yesterday as they said it was ok to come in but not to stay.

They have been out of power for a week now, so the folks will be cleaning out their fridges today and finding a place nearby to stay. I'll be going over to help em get stuff straightened out later today. Power company says they will be without power for another 3 weeks.

Seems to have calmed way down, just smoldering trees and such over the fire area so some chance of flare ups still. Folks pets are running loose all over the place, heard a lot of strange dogs around last night I don't usually hear around here and I heard more coyotes sounding off over toward the fire last night than I have ever heard in my life, I usually hear a pack of em around here at times but it was something else to listen to that many of them.

The Lt. Governor was on earlier saying this is the driest 10 months in Texas since 1895. I believe it, even the tough old grass in my pasture is only 4" tall this year and dormant with everything above ground dry crunchy and brown.

I had a pipe leak while was gone and my folks came over and turned the well off after it ran for a few days. A half acre got wet and it's the only green spot on my whole place, well besides the mesquite that is trying to invade, I believe it would stay green in an inferno.. .

Seems my smartphone gets real good internet here, even streaming netflix movies to my laptop..


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

At last, some good news. Glad you and your folks are ok now. Take care still. As to the Mesquite, even mine are losing leaves now.
Ed


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

So glad they stopped it before your folks and your places were burned.

My grass is only green where I've managed to water and it is hard to keep ahead of it. Trying to keep green around the house for fire safety and to give my animals something to eat. 

The mesquite out in the pasture is yellow and dropping leaves.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Seeing a whole lot of deer over here as well, a lot more than normal.

Poor things, a few were coming toward the place across my neighbors pasture, likely to get at that half acre of nice green grass in my pasture, my dog thought otherwise though and ran em off. I can see where some have been laying up in the tall green grass where my water leak was.

Mom called and wants me to pick up a few bags of deer corn at Smith supply when I go to town for supplies so she can feed em at her place.

I think since I have water I'll pick up a float valve and a tank to hook up over in that green spot while im fixing the water leak so the critters have a place to eat and drink there when I go back to Dallas.

They are saying the count of burned up homes is up to 1184 now, only 2 lives lost, pretty good for such a fast moving blaze. Man that's a lot of pain. But it's also a lot of very much needed construction jobs once the insurance companies start paying out, and maybe the fire will kill off the boring beetles that have been eating the forest worse and worse over the last several years. Maybe a little silver lining here and there.

Anyway, time to go into Smithville for supplies, maybe have a little look around my folks place, my father ought to be showing up soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2011)

Txrider said:


> Mom called and wants me to pick up a few bags of deer corn at Smith supply when I go to town for supplies so she can feed em at her place.


Get ready for sticker shock when you see the price of deer corn this year.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

ladycat said:


> Get ready for sticker shock when you see the price of deer corn this year.


Not going to matter to Mom, she'll be feeding the deer twice as much, has a stock tank out for them, and will be feeding any stray dogs or whatever else wanders up..  I dunno if she would even draw the line at coyotes, but Dad will.

She doesn't even chase off the racoons that like to try to get in her garbage cans.

They contained it out at the back of their property by where the small fire burned earlier this year, her place was already a managerie for wildlife, I suspect they will only be there thicker for a while now.

Anyway all seems to be good for my family, though the power company is sying 3 weekd for their power to be back on, and that they estimate the houses lost will climb to about 2000 before it's said and done.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

TxRider-- so good to hear your folk's place survived. I'm sure you are right that there will be jobs for rebuilding, but I've also heard from some friends who won't be rebuilding, at least in the Circle D. Apparently very little survived. I imagine it will take years for the forest to come back. 

A ray of good news from my friend. Her homeowners policy has a clause that will provide her rent for up to two years. That gives her some breathing space to make wise decisions about the future. And thankfully her fireproof safe really was ... so at least she has some pics of family and journals she had put in there. But nothing else survived.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah a lot of folks are saying they are leaving after this. I suspect many won't though.

Any home with a mortgage will obviously be rebuilt though, the bank would demand it.

BTW it has become apparent to me that everyone should check and make sure they have a rider on their home insurance that pays for a place to live while your home is being rebuilt like Wanderers friend has. I'll be double checking mine I can tell ya.

On another note, Obama finally declared a disaster declaration for Texas today.. And they say the La Nina responsible for this super dry year is staying with us another year. Joy oh Joy.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

> New La Nina weather pattern forming
> 
> Officials: Fire Retardant-Dumping Jet Dispatches to Houston
> 
> ...


 http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/09/09...ly-1400-homes/


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh dear. They talked about that last night on the news Texas is going to get hit hard and so is Oklahoma. We need rain and lots of it!


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

Txrider said:


> Yeah a lot of folks are saying they are leaving after this. I suspect many won't though.
> 
> Any home with a mortgage will obviously be rebuilt though, the bank would demand it.


Don't see why as long as the insurance pays off the mortgage. I don't see the banks caring if homes get rebuilt as long as they get their $$. Or am I not understanding something here? 



> BTW it has become apparent to me that everyone should check and make sure they have a rider on their home insurance that pays for a place to live while your home is being rebuilt like Wanderers friend has. I'll be double checking mine I can tell ya.


Oh yeah. I made a note to call my insurance rep tomorrow to see if my policy covers that. I have a doublewide so the insurance is a bit different than a standard homeowners policy.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I am back at work today. First day I've felt comfortable leaving the place for more than a few minutes. Our pasture is littered with big chunks of black ash, neighbor a bit north is finding hand-sized pieces of burnt tree bark that was blown onto his place by the high winds.
They have opened HWY 71 between Smithville and Bastrop. The devastation is truly amazing. Lots of areas along the HWY still smoldering. Hoping the winds don't pick up too much before they get more of the hot spots addressed.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Txrider said:


> Not going to matter to Mom, she'll be feeding the deer twice as much, has a stock tank out for them, and will be feeding any stray dogs or whatever else wanders up..  I dunno if she would even draw the line at coyotes, but Dad will.
> 
> She doesn't even chase off the racoons that like to try to get in her garbage cans.
> 
> ...


Txrider, your mother sounds like a woman after my own heart. Good for her and God bless her! :thumb:

I'm so glad to hear that all is well for you and your family's homes.

.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

farmergirl said:


> I am back at work today. First day I've felt comfortable leaving the place for more than a few minutes. Our pasture is littered with big chunks of black ash, neighbor a bit north is finding hand-sized pieces of burnt tree bark that was blown onto his place by the high winds.
> They have opened HWY 71 between Smithville and Bastrop. The devastation is truly amazing. Lots of areas along the HWY still smoldering. Hoping the winds don't pick up too much before they get more of the hot spots addressed.


It is a wonder those embers didn't set your pastures on fire.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Glad to hear that you guys came out of this OK. So sad for all those who lost their homes. Yes, I'll be calling my insurance as well, can't hurt to be sure. We actually had a tornado warning in AZ today.... wacky dangerous weather these days.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> It is a wonder those embers didn't set your pastures on fire.


This is one of the reasons we needed to be here on the farm.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Hearing 50% containment now with lots of hot spots. Still danger of flare ups.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Sheesh, had another scare today...

Getting close to the farm and my mom called saying another fire started nearby. By the time we got there (about 15 minutes), it was pretty out of control.









Four helicopters and two airplanes were working hard though!


















Soon got it toned down a bit - from the front yard:


















Took a couple of hours but soon the aircraft were allowed to return to the Bastrop fire. Not sure of the damage yet as the whole street was closed but there is only one house there and I'm pretty sure they saved it. Good thing the wind wasn't up. Scary thing is...this could happen again tomorrow even closer...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Marissa - I'd been thinking of you, too during all this.

I'm glad that the helicopters were there and took care of the fire. 

I am sorry for all the losses to everyone out there.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I'm praying for a tropical storm to dump some rain on Texas...


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

The high pressure cap that is on top of the state has not moved in months, and will not move any time soon according to weather forcasters. This is keeping tropical storms pushed away from the Texas coast, as happened with Lee that went into Louisiana/Mississippi last week. Tropical storms simply can't get near the coast. No hope in sight.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Keep praying though. Miracles still happen!


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

JuliaAnn said:


> The high pressure cap that is on top of the state has not moved in months, and will not move any time soon according to weather forcasters. This is keeping tropical storms pushed away from the Texas coast, as happened with Lee that went into Louisiana/Mississippi last week. Tropical storms simply can't get near the coast. No hope in sight.


A strong cat 3 or higher could break through, but I can't in good conscience wish that on folks on the coast. In the meantime, today was another triple digit day. But the prediction is for a "cold" front to come through this weekend. Just hope it doesn't bring winds!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Guess I'll leave all the tarps on the fence north of the garden just in case we get wind. Last cold front nearly beat my garden to death.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Hasn't Texas been in this weather pattern for a couple years now more or less? We've just went through a pretty rough one in OK but I've seen a lot of extra hay bales headed south for a couple years now.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes and no. How's that for a definitive answer?  Overall it's been drier than normal since 2008, but we had a bumper crop of the wet stuff in 2007, including some flooding, so all the tanks were full and the ground nicely saturated. Winter/spring of 2010 was "normal", and most of the ranchers got two cuttings of hay. But since then it has been bone dry. Some places have not had any measurable rain since Sept. 2010.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Temps have been running 10 degrees or more above normal for months and months. Sucks the moisture right out and bakes the ground.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Was 105 here yesterday  Forecast says "cold front", whatever that means...


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

> Bastrop County Fire Complex
> 
> FACT SHEET
> 
> ...


Very smokey this morning still. My asthma is not happy.


----------

